# I don't want to hang out with my friends



## Mr B

Hi,

I don't want to hang out with my friends. They have been asking to me to hang out with them for sometime. I have made up excuses since the begining of the summer until now. This time I couldn't say no and I feel like I have to go even if I don't want to.

I feel like my day will be ruined when I meet with friends or go somewhere. I am happy alone at home. Also I hate going out at nights. They'll probably go to some bar and drink. I hate that too. Even though I can drink 1-2 glass of beer, I don't want to because I find that nonsense. I'll probably make up excuse again and come home early. I wish I could say them, "just leave me alone I don't want to go anywhere."


----------



## Freddio42

I can relate to that, I have been there before. Tonight I was just asked out at the very last minute, basically an afterthought, to go to some horrible 'pub' to see a load of people I haven't seen in about a year. I have no intention of going. Partly because I was asked at the very last minute, when it's dark outside and I have to walk a very long way through dodgy parts of town to get there. And partly because I absolutely hate seeing lots of old friends or acquaintances at once, because it makes me incredibly anxious and I feel like I'm in a zoo or being picked on because of all the attention I get after having been away for so long. It just makes me feel sick and I am happier here, even though I'm actually quite sad about my mental condition at turning down such an opportunity that many would jump at the chance to attend. 

Anyway, I know what it's like not to want to see people


----------



## red3002

I really prefer to be alone too. Social stuff is too much for me and I would rather sit in my room.

I haven't been asked to go out in years but if I was I would keep saying no like you.


----------



## Tinydancer20

Strange I usually feel excited about hanging out with friends because we had fun.. i don't even have friends anymore though so i don't even have option of saying no


----------



## Malek

I avoided hanging out with my friends for years, they eventually give up on you. They still claim to be my friends, yet never try to contact me anymore, only my brother. I don't even refer to them as friends anymore. I purposefully choose to detach myself from them and always opt to refer to them as my brother's friends. It helps me justify my social ineptitude and my isolation. :blank


----------



## AshleyAnn

I can relate to that. I made up so many excuses because I didn't want to go out with friends, I just wanted to be home alone. They all eventually stopped calling or texting and now I really am all alone. It's actually pretty nice not having to deal with them or come up with new excuses. It does get lonely but I chose to isolate myself so I can't complain. It's too hard being social.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

As silly as it sounds I share the exact same sentiments as you, in that I am getting asked to hang out but really have not a lot of desire to. Most of what goes on is largely what you have already mentioned; heading to bars or clubs and drinking oneself into a drunken stupor. I am trying to give up alcohol almost completely, even though I'll still share one or two with some of the SAS dudes from time to time when we organise the meets.

I think the key point that separates the way I feel around these people vs. how I feel with the SAS people merely comes down to implicitness and understanding. I don't have to feel incongruous or behave a certain way or be a certain kind of humorous, and if I say stupid things etc then there is always far less impact (or so it seems).

With that said though, I don't know if we should make excuses for ourselves. I think I just avoid these invitations because I am mostly not interested, but also because I dislike the company so much. Perhaps we should push ourselves more to step out, or perhaps we shouldn't feel the pressure to if we don't wish it.


----------



## Aeilfoul89

Feels nice to know I am not alone in this.


----------

